# Poljot Watches



## Tom S (Jul 17, 2005)

Greetings. I'm a new subscriber who joined solely to get some input on Russian made watches. Looking closely at a Poljot Aviator 3105 movement. Any recommendations or comments? Not many retailers here in the states from which to get a good price, or so it seems.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello Tom

AFAIK I have one of those movements in a Poljot. Always runs perfectly, handwind it is and has no quickset date.

I dont expect to have any problems. RLT Watches might be a good place to look .

...and a pic of my favourite Poljot


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Tom and welcome to the forum, Poljots are rather popular here and with good reason, I`ve have 9 myself including a couple using the 17 jewel 3105 movement.

The first photo shows my Aviator with an Elysee 44mm....

*Elysee 44mm Miyota 21J & Poljot Aviator, 17J cal3105*


















*File Size: 99.69 KB *

*Buran `Big Flight` 42mm, Poljot cal3105, 17 Jewels*


















*File Size: 97.75 KB *

The 17Jewel cal 3105 movement was devolped from the chronograph cal 3133 which itself is a development of the Swiss Valjoux 7730 movement









I`ve found them to be well made and well worth the money, RLT is an excellent place to consider buying from , Roy`s service is second to none


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

mach:

The Aviator 17 is so sweet.







want one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Look good dont they


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They`ve got great lume too


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Jason:

You just kill me with that picture







, awesome strap!









I don't see this watch on RLT but asked Roy to get one for me.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pda4live said:


> Jason:
> 
> You just kill me with that picture
> 
> ...


Wise man









You will not regret it


----------

